# Nota Simple, Mijas Costa



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi guys,

I need to get a Nota Simple for my villa in El Faro as part of my application for Residencia. What is the easiest or fastest way to go about this?

Wibs


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I presume you mean you want the escritura to prove you own the property? If that is the case you should have a copy after being in the Notaries.


----------



## paulhe (Jan 2, 2018)

kaipa said:


> I presume you mean you want the escritura to prove you own the property? If that is the case you should have a copy after being in the Notaries.


No, it is an extract of the title as we can obtain in UK from land registry. You can obtain it online in Spain too i think. Escurita is the full title deeds
paul


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Wibs said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need to get a Nota Simple for my villa in El Faro as part of my application for Residencia. What is the easiest or fastest way to go about this?
> 
> Wibs


Go to your local land registry office and ask for a copy.

Alternatively, your notary can get a copy for you.

As said above, the full deeds (ecsritura) will also be OK



paulhe said:


> No, it is an extract of the title as we can obtain in UK from land registry. You can obtain it online in Spain too i think. Escurita is the full title deeds
> paul



Either would be fine


----------



## paulhe (Jan 2, 2018)

snikpoh said:


> Go to your local land registry office and ask for a copy.
> 
> Alternatively, your notary get get a copy for you.
> 
> As said above, the full deeds (ecsritura) will also be OK


online 

https://www.registradores.org/propiedad/pags/condiciones/instrucciones.jsp


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Go to your local land registry office and ask for a copy.
> 
> Alternatively, your notary can get a copy for you.
> 
> ...


The Extranjeria require a very recent nota simple to show that there is no mortgage outstanding on the property, and the escritura would not demonstrate that as a loan could have been taken out after the property was purchased.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Wibs

Normally the fuengirola office (the place for people living in Mijas to apply) do not require proof of ownership 

May I ask why you require it ?

PS an escritura and a nota simple are not alternatives. The former is a copy of the ‘deeds’ at the moment of purchase. Of course there could have been another sale after the date of issue of the copia simple one has. The latter shows debts etc registered against the property


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> The Extranjeria require a very recent nota simple to show that there is no mortgage outstanding on the property,


Really? I have never had to demonstrate that my property was free of mortgage debt when registering with Extranjería. Which is just as well because I have 2 outstanding mortgages in Spain!!

I have never heard that a mortgage free property is part of the registration requirements. Is that a local requirement imposed by some office? I would be tempted to challenge that if so, seems pretty harsh. What if you are renting?


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Over and out

When applying for residence status, the ownership of a property, by oneself or partner, can be used to prove one has sufficient funds when one does not have, or is unable to prove an income

That was why I said proof of ownership of a property is not normally required


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Juan C said:


> Over and out
> 
> When applying for residence status, the ownership of a property, by oneself or partner, can be used to prove one has sufficient funds when one does not have, or is unable to prove an income
> 
> That was why I said proof of ownership of a property is not normally required


Makes sense I suppose.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Overandout said:


> Really? I have never had to demonstrate that my property was free of mortgage debt when registering with Extranjería. Which is just as well because I have 2 outstanding mortgages in Spain!!
> 
> I have never heard that a mortgage free property is part of the registration requirements. Is that a local requirement imposed by some office? I would be tempted to challenge that if so, seems pretty harsh. What if you are renting?


I am aware of cases where someone wants to register but does not quite meet the threshold for financial resources, and in such cases their gestor has advised obtaining a nota simple to demonstrate that they own a property with no charges against it, and that has been accepted by the Extranjeria. Not saying that is the case with the OP, of course, he may have been advised to get one for other reasons.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Needing to use proof of ownership may be important post Brexit. To save confusion here I will start a new thread under ‘post Brexit income’


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Juan C said:


> Wibs
> 
> Normally the fuengirola office (the place for people living in Mijas to apply) do not require proof of ownership
> 
> ...


I am using a well experienced Gestor to obtain my Residencia for me. She said I need my S1, Nota Simple, if I own a property (which I do), or a copy of a rental agreement if I am renting (which I don't). Also a letter from Newcastle saying what my UK pension amount is. Going this week to get on the Padron. Appointment for Spanish driving licence is in hand. I go back to the UK in March which is when I will get the International Driving Permits. No problems so far.

Wibs


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

If you have your uk licence still you wont need an I international licence. If you have submitted it to DGT you are usually given a note saying this which allows you to keep driving until you receive your spanish one. If you have already submitted how will you get an I international licence? I presume you have made a cita with DGT already?


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Wibs. Do what your gestor says. Although you do not need proof of ownership nor a certificate of empadronamiento but having proof is no obstacle the police will just ignore it 

You legally cannot sign on the padron until you are legally resident. The padron is the list of residents in a town. But mijas have been bending that rule for years.

From U.K. web page 

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/residency-requirements-in-spain
c) People who do not work in Spain must produce documentation proving that they comply with the following two conditions:

i. Public or private health insurance contracted in Spain or in another country, provided that it ensures cover in Spain during their period of residence equivalent to the cover provided by the National Health System. Pensioners will be considered to meet this condition if they can prove, by means of the corresponding certificate, that they are entitled to health care paid for by the State from which they receive their pension
ii. have sufficient resources, for themselves and their family members, not to become a burden on Spain’s social assistance system during their period of residence. Proof of the possession of sufficient resources, whether from regular income, including work income or income of another kind, or from ownership of assets, will be given by any legally admissible evidence, such as property deeds, certified cheques, documentation proving that income from capital is received or credit cards. In this latter case, an up to date bank certificate proving the amount available by way of credit on the aforesaid card shall be produced. The assessment of sufficient resources must be carried out on an individual basis, taking into account the applicant’s personal and family circumstances. The possession of resources that are more than the amount established each year by the State General Budgets Act “Ley de Presupuestos Generales de Estado” that justifies the right to receive non-contributory benefits, taking into account the interested persons’ personal and family circumstances, will be regarded as sufficient proof to meet this requirement


----------

